# Millers Falls #4 Smoothing Plane



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

I see a Millers Falls #4 Smoothing Plane on eBay right now.

From looking at it, it's a type 4 (1955-1966) with black frog, red logo on lever cap. It has nicely polished red stained hardwood handles. 

Are these type 4 planes of the same quality as the type 1-3? I have heard people having good results with these Millers Falls smoothing planes. 

I am considering getting this instead of a used Stanley #4 Bailey. But I don't know if this is a smart move or not.

I don't know how the blade iron and chip breaker compare to the bailey, etc..

Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I didn't know MF made a #4. Do you mean a #9, which is a #4 sized?
If so, the newer MF were, like the newer Stanley, just a shadow of their initial quality. It'll still be a good user but might be improved with a better quality iron. 

***For a good list comparing plane model #s check out this link:
http://www.woodcentral.com/bparticles/planexref.pdf


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah I meant a number 9, that is a 9" smoothing plane (equivalent to bailey no. 4.)

But I just lucked out on a pre wwii (1930's) bailey no. 4 for $25 shipped from ebay. The guy listed it as "bailey no. 04" instead of "bailey no. 4" so it didn't come up in searches when people looked for "no 4".. I just happened to stumble upon it because the auction was ending soon. It's really nice.. no rust.. just a glued tote that was broken once (that's the only flaw i see). I can replace the tote if it needs to be replaced, at a later time. Maybe I can just sand it all smooth and polish that rosewood up with some fine mesh and linseed oil.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Congrats on the Bailey....nice plane at a great price. 

Probably moot point now, but as long as the MF is a #9, and not a #90 or #900 it's a pretty decent plane. I'm not up on the MF plane types off the top of my head, so I'm not sure when they made the switch, but the older ones tended to have a one piece cast yoke on the blade height adjuster, whereas the newer models had a stamped steel yoke....not a biggie, but is just one indicator of how the older planes were superior. You'll find similar differences in the Bailey line....I'm pretty sure your pre WWII #4 will have a cast yoke vs stamped steel.


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

This is the one I won :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140719466555 . 

It looks beautiful.. I really hope it is as good as it looks !

knotscott, the wwii (around 1942) bailey jack I have has a cast iron yoke. I notice a lot of people recommend getting a bailey before wwii type.. but the wwii jack I have is wonderful. It has rosewood handles and brass knob & tote screws. And I can get tissue paper thin shavings soft enough to blow your nose on after I tuned it up--seriously  The extra weight of the wwii model is also nice because I currently use the jack as a shooting plane.


----------

